# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA

## Alper

Amigos:
Estoy encargado de la venta de un bonito terreno rústico en Cajamarca, cuyas características son las siguientes: 
AREA: 9.80 HAS. 
UBICACION: Sector turístico La Colpa, a 15 minutos de la ciudad de Cajamarca.Preciosa vista del valle de Cajamarca, y de la EX-hacienda La Colpa. 
ACCESO: Carretera asfaltada, 15 Km, carrtera afirmada 2 Km. 
TOPOGRAFIA: Variable, desde ligeras pendientes, hasta pendientes pronunciadas. 
ABASTECIMIENTO DE AGUA: Terreno de secano. Posibilidad de perforar pozo tubular para abastecimiento de agua. 
ENERGIA ELÉCTRICA: Cerca al predio pasan líneas eléctricas en media y baja tensión. 
POSIBILIDADES DE USO: Para: Invernadero de flores, Ecoturismo, forestación, Centro recreativo, inversión a futuro,DSC09275.jpgDSC09264.jpgPRADERAS DE LA COLPA.jpgetc. 
Adjunto algunas fotos.
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA PARA REFORESTAR VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo terreno agricola en Pisco Ica Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica Vendo terreno mala

----------


## Alper

Amigos: 
El predio rústico en mención se encuentra completamente saneado e inscrito en Reg. Públicos.   
Saludos cordiales.DSC09280.jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos :
Adjunto fotos recientes del predio, así como el camino de acceso. La ruta es verdaderamente un paseo por la campiña cajamarquina.
Saludos.POR CLASIFICAR FEBRERO 2011 095.jpgPOR CLASIFICAR FEBRERO 2011 108.jpgPOR CLASIFICAR FEBRERO 2011 117.jpgPOR CLASIFICAR FEBRERO 2011 133.jpgPOR CLASIFICAR FEBRERO 2011 139.jpg

----------


## Alper

INFORMACION ADICIONAL: 
El predio cuenta con suministro de agua potable, para vivienda.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## jportugal

Cual es el precio?

----------


## hdelfierro

Estimado Señores: 
Agradeceree confirmar si aun esta disponibilidad el terreno 9,8 has en Cajamarca, de antemano muchas gracias. 
Atentamente 
Hugo del Fierro

----------


## quirox

Por favor comunicarme si esta disponible este terreno de 9.8 has; de lo contrario algún otro por la zona de Celendin.  Francisco Salgado  Cel 99 405 1737, Lima   salgadofrancisco@hotmail.com

----------


## Alper

El predio de 9.8 Has ya fué vendido.
Hay un predio de *60 Ha*s. ubicado cerca de *Celendín*. Tiene varios manantiales de agua. Carretera asfaltada. Inscrito en Registros Públicos.
Apto para agricultura y ganadería.
Precio: Muy cómodo.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## quirox

Gracias por su pronta respuesta 
Cuál es el precio por hectárea ?  Es posible dividir el predio o tienen que ser las 60 has ? 
Mi Cel 99 405 1737  RPM #99 405 1737

----------


## Alper

Me comunicaré con Ud. por teléfono. Gracias.

----------


## quirox

De acuerdo; quedo atento a su llamada: 
Francisco Salgado
Cel 99 405 1737
RPM #99 405 1737

----------


## quirox

Estoy viajando a Cajamarca el 21 de noviembre.  Me gustaría saber si existe el predio de 60 has en venta para visitarlo.  Francisco Salgado Cel 99 405 1737 RPM #99 405 1737

----------


## Alper

Confirmado hace un momento, la camioneta para ir al fundo estará disponible el día 21. Saludos cordiales.

----------

